# 2014er Thunderbolt 750 oder 2013er Instinct 970



## RockyFisher (12. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich will mit ein neues Rad zulegen. Eigentlich war die Wahl schon auf ein Thunderbolt 750 gefallen (mit Reverb). Ich könnte jetzt aber zum gleichen Preis ein 2013er Instinct 970 Vorführrad (noch die Alu-version) bekommen. Das Instinct bin ich schon gefahren und war überrascht, wie agil es ist. Selbst in engen Trails ging es gut um die Ecken. Erschreckt hat mich nur das Gewicht (13,9kg), das sind gleich 2,2kg mehr als bei meinem bisherigen Element (von 2005, also noch das alte). Das Thunderbolt ist da schon etwas leichter (13,4) und durch die einfachere Ausstattung könnte man günstiger Gewicht sparen.

Ist von euch schon mal jemand das Thunderbolt gefahren? Am besten natürlich jemand, der auch das Instinct kennt.  Ist das deutlich unruhiger als das Instinct, da nur 650B und nur 120mm Federweg? Welches würdet ihr empfehlen. Ich bin selten auf Forstautobahnen und ewigen Alpenaufstiegen unterwegs, eher wurzelige, enge Singletrails und leicht verblocktes Gelände. Deshalb habe ich ja bisher auch zu 650B tendiert.

MfG
Rockyfisher


----------



## Ghost301078 (23. April 2014)

Hi,

das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da meine Ausgangslage ähnlich ist. Ich werde aber wohl dieses Jahr kein neues Bike mehr kaufen. Ich find auch sowohl das Instinct als auch das Thunderbolt sehr gut. Das Instinct bin ich schon kurz geritten das Thunderbolt dann hoffentlich im Juni in Willingen.
Hoffentlich hab ich da mal die Möglichkeit einen cool ride zu machen 

so long
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFisher (23. April 2014)

Ich habe mir inzwischen das Thunderbolt 750 geholt. Es ist einfach quirliger als das Instinct. Besonders die kurzen Kettenstreben merkt man, das Rad geht super leicht aufs Hinterrad. Das musste man beim Instinct deutlich mehr Kraft einsetzen. Außerdem fühlen sich die 120mm irgendwie nach mehr an als die 130 am Instinct. Klingt komisch, aber ich denke, die Druckstufe ist beim Instinct etwas stärker, wahrscheinlich damit es effizienter ist. Vielleicht ist das aber beim 2014er schon wieder anders, ich bin ja ein 2013er gefahren. Da waren zwischen C, T und D am Dämpfer viel weniger Unterschied als jetzt am Thunderbolt. Bei dem ist D wirklich fluffig, T mit guter Druckstufe und C fast blockiert. Was mir noch sofort aufgefallen ist, das Tretlager am Thunderbolt ist deutlich tiefer als am Instinct. Ich musste mich da etwas umstellen, am Anfang haben die Pedale manchmal aufgesetzt. Dadurch ist aber der Schwerpunkt niedriger und man sitzt schön "im Rad". Die Bodenfreiheit ist aber absolut in Ordnung, zumindest bei 2x10 mit 36 als großes KB.  Im Ergebnis ist es für mich der beste Kompromis aus Altitude und Instinct. Das Altitude bin ich auch probegefahren, der Hinterbau ist schon super, der schluckt fast alles. Es ist aber für meine üblichen Strecken einfach überdimensioniert und bergauf merkt man schon, das es mehr wippt.


----------



## Ghost301078 (24. April 2014)

Hi,
Danke Dir für Deine Antwort. Wie ist denn das Thunderbolt im Vergleich zum Element? Ich fahre ja momentan ein Element Team SC (gewicht ca. 11kg) und kann mich mit dem doch recht schweren Instinct nicht so recht anfreunden obwohl es bergab sicher riesen Spaß macht. Aber ich fahr halt auch immer noch ganz gern rauf und da sind fast 14kg schon ein Wort. Ich würde evtl. auch in den sauren Apfel beißen wollen und die Topversion kaufen - allein der Farbe wegen...
Trotzdem würde ich manchmal bergab einfach mal laufen lassen. Das Element ist ja schon ganz nett bergab aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Thunderbolt noch viel besser "schluckt" als mein Element. Die 27,5 Laufräder sollten hier ja auch noch einen kleine Beitrag leisten.
Warum sagst Du Kompromis aus Altitude und Instinct? Das TB liegt doch eigentlich eher zwischen Element und Instinct. 150mm Federweg ist natürlich noch mal eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## RockyFisher (24. April 2014)

Das ist ja wirklich fast die gleiche Ausgangsbasis. Mein Element wiegt 11,6. Das Gewicht hat mich am Instinct auch gestört. Im Gelände merkt man es aber wirklich nicht. Durch die steileren Sitzwinkel als beim Element klettern sowohl Instinct als auch Thunderbolt sehr gut, man muss kaum noch auf die Sattelnase rutschen. Das Element wird da vorn schon schneller leicht und unruhig. Die neue Kinematik führt zu deutlich weniger wippen als beim Element. Dieses ganze Anti-squat hatte ich für Marketinggeschwätz gehalten, aber man merkt es doch. Bergab liegen ehrlich gesagt Welten zwischen dem alten Element und allen drei neuen. Die Lenkwinkel sind deutlich flacher, dadurch laufen alle merklich ruhiger. Zumindest bei meinem Element ist die Front niedriger als der Sattel, beim Thunderbolt ist es ungefähr gleich, damit sind steile Stücke bergab auch einfacher. Warum ich das Thunderbolt zwischen Instinct und Altitude einordne? Das Thunderbolt läuft für mich besser bergab als das Instinct, trotz der kleineren Räder und 10mm weniger Federweg. Bei Instinct habe ich irgendwie mehr über dem Rad gesessen als beim Thunderbolt und mich nicht so sicher gefühlt, besonders wenn es steil und ruppig wurde. Und das Thunderbolt geht viel einfacher aufs Hinterrad, das macht bergab einfach Spaß, auch wenns nicht schneller ist. Ist aber vielleicht auch Gewöhnungssache. Und wie schon gesagt, die Druckstufe ist beim Instinct härter, dadurch bockt es bergab schneller. Das Altitude ist bergab echt eine Macht, ich bin nur die einfache Version mit Rock Shox Ario und Revelation gefahren und hatte trotzdem bergab ständig ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Auf langen Strecken und bergauf kann es aber nicht mit dem Thunderbolt mithalten. Im Endeffekt war die Entscheidung zwischen Instinct und Thunderbolt wirklich schwierig (die Druckstufe könnte man durch dünneres Öl /andere Shims noch weicher kriegen). Das Instinct ist vielleicht etwas schneller, aber ich fahre keine Rennen und das Thunderbolt hat einfach mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. April 2014)

Ich fuhr ja ein Element RSL 50. Das 2012er Carbon mit noch 26" Laufrädern. Ich bin dann das Instinct probe gefahren. Allerdings das BC und nicht das normale und habe es mir vor ein paar Tagen auch gekauft und bin am Montag auch eine große Runde gefahren. Das Instinct BC ist im Vergleich zum Element sehr angenehm und ergonomisch zu fahren. Auf der einen Seite ist das Instinct vom Gas geben her ein schnelles Rad. Man kann es gut beschleunigen und als 29er rollt es auch schön. Der Hinterbau ist echt ein Traum. Ich finde ihn auch einen Tick antriebsneutraler als beim Element RSL. Und das waren schon Welten zum älteren 2008er Element. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Instinct bergab sehr sehr laufruhig, schluckfreudig und dennoch relativ verspielt. Als ich am Montag eine steilere Abfahrt mit vielen Wurzeln und Stufen runtergefahren bin wo das Element völlig "kippelig" wird, fühlte ich mich wie auf meinen Downhiller gebeamed. Ich konnte es vollgas Laufen lassen, das Instinct blieb völligst ruhig und hat einfach alles platt gebügelt. Leider bin ich noch kein Thunderbolt gefahren. Das Instinct ist ein super Tourenrad mit dem man relativ XC-mäßig flink Meter machen kann, auf dem man angenehm "ergonomisch" sitzt und bergab auch einen sehr guten Spagat in Richtung AM/Enduro macht. Aktuell mein Lieblingsrad. Demnächst werde ich es auf eigentliche Slayertrails mal mitnehmen und schauen wie es sich dort schlägt. Ich bin völlig überzeugt.


----------



## Ghost301078 (25. April 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass es ein bisschen schwierig ist, das Instinct und das Thunderbolt zu vergleichen. Beim Instinct hab ich ja auch noch wesentlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, die das TB nicht bietet.
Giuliano, kommst Du aus Willingen? 
Wo habt Ihr Eure Räder denn eigentlich gekauft und zu welchen Kursen? Ich war letzten Samstag in Essen bei loco cycles. Die machen einen guten Eindruck aber die machen auch NULL Prozente oder so. Da heißt es eher, wenn Du was haben willst, dann bestell schnell, sonst hast Du Pech gehabt und das Bike ist ausverkauft...
Also Ihr empfindet aber scheinbar sowohl das Instinct als auch das Thunderbolt als enorme Verbesserung zum Element, oder? Und das trotz des Mehrgewichts...
Ich denke, dass ich das Thunderbolt mal beim Bike Festival fahren werde - falls die es dabei haben...
@RockyFisher: Mach doch mal ein schönes Foto oder auch gern ein paar von Deinem neuen Schmuckstück


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. April 2014)

Ich bin aus Alzenau. Wegen meinen chaotischen Fahrten in Willingen mit dem Switch damals haben Kumpels angefangen mich so zu nennen . In Wirklichkeit komme ich aus Alzenau. Im Vergleich zum alten Element ist das einen guten Tacken besser finde ich. Zum 26" RSL einen kleinen Tacken. Das Ride9 habe ich auch ein kleines bisschen Richtung XC eingestellt. Für mich soll das ein Langbeiniger XC-Hobel für´s Grobe sein. Ich bekomm "sponsormäßig" halt gute Kurse. Sonst macht mein Händler aber auch so bissl was für normale Kunden. Tobsens World in Alzenau ist der Dealer meines Vertrauens. Ein 999MSL Vorführer hat er noch da. Steht auch hier im Bikemarkt. Die BC-Edition in L ist seit einigen Tagen schon ausverkauft. Er hatte noch eins da stehen.


----------



## RockyFisher (25. April 2014)

Instinct BC ist natürlich was ganz feines, aber das lag über meiner Preisgrenze. Mit 150mm müsste das Tretlager aber doch noch höher kommen, wird das dann nicht kippeliger? Die Rockies sind zur Zeit wohl alle recht preisstabil, bei mir gabs nur ein paar goodies dazu. D. h. umrüsten auf 2x10 ohne Aufpreis und Wechsel der X-King auf die deutsche Black chilli Version, Flaschenhalter, Rocky-Flasche. Standard sind die indonesischenReifen ohne BCC. Ich komme aus Dresden und hab bei "Der Dynamo" gekauft (hat nichts mit der Fußballmannschaft zu tun). Ich hab dann gleich noch den Laufradsatz gewechselt (jetzt Ritchey Vantage II), der originale ist nicht schlecht aber liegt bei ziemlich genau 2kg. Der Ritchey wiegt 1600g, sieht m. E. richtig gut aus und hat Centerlock, also keine Adapter nötig. Das Rad wird damit deutlich leichtfüßiger. Ich habe heute gerade auf nem Instinct BC gesessen, einer der Ladeninhaber hat sich das zugelegt. Macht schon echt was her, aber wie gesagt, irgendwann war preislich für mich Schluss. Im Ergebnis musst Du alle mal Probe fahren. Gibt ja schlimmeres.


----------



## Ghost301078 (28. April 2014)

Servus! 
Jetzt würd mich ja noch sehr das Gewicht Deines veränderten Thunderbolts interessieren...
Ein Foto wär natürlich auch sehr toll


----------

